

Some versions of Unreal3.2.8.1.tar.gz contain a backdoor - mtrichardson
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=4C134F7E.202%40vulnscan.org

======
rbanffy
For a moment, I thought he was talking about the game...

~~~
dRother
Me too, I was thinking about how I was looking for an upgrade to the Linux UT
2003 a while back and couldn't find it on the official site. I decided
downloading it from some random place was risky, and here was almost my
reinforcing, validating catharsis - but alas, it's just about some IRC client
that nobody uses.

~~~
daeken
Err, this isn't an IRC _client_ , but an IRC _server_. I don't know about this
specific version, but the unreal ircd is quite well used. This is big news.

~~~
Zev
Yup, very bad for a lot of smaller IRC networks; 3.2.8.1 is the latest version
of UnrealIRCd and what most of them (assuming that they are up to date) are
on.

------
buster
That's what MD5 sums should really be more often used.

~~~
marbu
I don't think so. Checksumming is useful for detection of errors during
download. When it comes to security, we have pgp.

